# On record: playoffs? Or no playoffs?



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

OK. I know it's early. I know it's a ridiculous question.

But will the Blazers--based on where they are RIGHT NOW--make the playoffs in the 2007-08 season?

I've made the poll public. There is no "it's too soon" option. There is no "I don't know" option.

Because it IS too soon. We do NOT know.

But vote and give your opinion. Let's see what we think, collectively, at this point in time.

Ed O.


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

I think a 10 game improvement over last season is attainable with the roster the way it is. 42 is usually enough to sneak into the 8th seed, so I think they get in.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

It sucks to lose the 23 points per game that Zach gave us. But our defense will be improved, and the offense will be a lot more fluid this season now that Nate has to take the "dump the ball to Zach and hope that the ball goes in the hoop" play out of his playbook.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

we're not just a playoff team, I think we're around the #5 seed. 50 wins.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think we make it.

We're still weak at the point guard. We're still weak at the small forward. We're going to be MUCH stronger at the center spot, but we're going to be worse at the power forward spot.

In a few years? We're going to be awesome. We might be better overall this year, between Oden and Roy's presumed improvement.

But the conference... it's tough. The Lakers are the only team that clearly will have a rough time making it back to the playoffs. And I'm not sure that we're better than New Orleans, let alone the Warriors or the Clippers or other lower-tier playoff teams in the West.

We're not far away, but at this time? I don't think so.

Ed O.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I don't think we make it.
> 
> We're still weak at the point guard. We're still weak at the small forward. We're going to be MUCH stronger at the center spot, but we're going to be worse at the power forward spot.
> 
> ...


New Orleans will need to stay healthy; if they do that, then I think they're a 45-win team. I'm not so sure about the Richardson-less Warriors, though. Maybe I'm wrong. And the Clippers ... they're just as bad at PG as we are, and Kaman had a bad year. Like it is most years, I think it'll be a dog fight for those final couple of playoff spots, but I think we'll have a chance.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

mook said:


> we're not just a playoff team, I think we're around the #5 seed. 50 wins.


Mookie... I wish but I just don't see it happening. I say very close this next season. Maybe even fighting for the 8th spot at the end but not quite making it. The season after next we can say #5 with 50 wins. 

I'm excited for this next season but we got to understand, We are not as good with Z-BO leaving. Its going to take sometime for someone else to step into his spot. I say 5 games... :biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

At first I thought of course we are going to, but then I remember we traded Zach and I almost marked no. I actually clicked back and forth a few times before deciding I'm going to be optimistic and picked yes! While I feel we'll start out a lot slower without Zach hopefully we'll finish really strong and it'll be enough to get us in the playoffs.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I think we'll be a 6-8 seed.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Can't form an opinion as there is more changes ahead for certain.

Biggest question IMO is who's running this team from the PG spot.

If it's Jarrett, then no.

If it's Sergio, then yes.

If it's someone else then who?


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

It is more likely we make it then we don't but I wouldn't be shocked either way. Yes the West is loaded, but there are always a couple team each year that have injury or chemistry issues and underachive. Last year it was Memphis, the Clippers, and the Kings. Who knows who it'll be next year. If the Blazers stay reasonably healthy I like their chances. If Oden or LMA or Roy miss major games with an injury it will be a long season back to the lottery.


----------



## Japers (May 24, 2007)

Ed O said:


> OK. I know it's early. I know it's a ridiculous question.
> 
> But will the Blazers--based on where they are RIGHT NOW--make the playoffs in the 2007-08 season?


I'm going to vote yes, but only because "RIGHT NOW" I still don't think the Blazers are finished making moves. I believe that there is someone currently on the KP radar screen that will help us sneak into the playoffs.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Too many variables left to consider. Will Jack be moved for a SF? If Jack is moved, will we go with a guy like Blake or try to use Roy as the starting point?

We'll see. I don't really care how many games we win this year as long as I see progress from each player. 5 games more than last year would be enough for me.

And I want there to be enough games this season that I can say "dayamn, Oden IS good."


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

NO.

Right now with the players we have under contract or draft rights to, we are absurdly young.

Our best players - who will play - are young.

The vets we have are not very good.

Jack (young), Sergio (very young)
Roy (young), Webster (very young)
Jones (pending trade)
Aldridge (young), Raef (Veteran), McRoberts (rookie)
Oden (very young), Pryzbilla (Veteran)

Darius, injured
Magliore, Outlaw, Udoka are free agents and for the purposes of this poll are not on our roster, because you said "as of now".
Freeland, Rudy and the Finn will probably not come to the NBA this season. They are all very young regardless.


Youth doesn't win in the NBA.

I don't see how trotting out that roster makes the playoffs.

Of course, I expect more roster movement, but that roster above does not make the playoffs. If any of Roy, Aldridge or Oden spends a big part of the season injured, there is no question that roster doesn't sniff the playoffs.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm presuming a re-signed Outlaw.

I think we'll scrap our way into a #8 seed.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Rashard Lewis is going to tell Sonic Brass that he wants to be traded to Portland or he will walk to Orlando. 
With Shard on our team we'll hit our stride close to the end of the season, and scare the hell out of a few teams in the playoffs this year.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

I didn't vote . . . because I have NO idea. Is there another trade in the works? I'll vote after that. Looking at our roster today, I'm wondering where we are going to get half court offense. I like Roy, but is ready to be a #1 option? And we have a ton of young guys that COULD step up, but will they and how much? What can we expect from LA as a full time starter? 15/8? SO MANY questions. Will Webster, Outlaw, Jack be here? I'm assuming some guys are gone (Miles, McGlore) and others will be too but I haven't a clue as to who. It's an exciting time to be a Blazer fan, but stressful too.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

It's a close call, so I went with yes. Why go against the Blazers and risk creating some bad karma?

The way I see it, the Warriors are likely candidates to fall back. The Lakers could be a real mess. I don't see that the Clippers have dealt with their PG issue. I think there's room for the Blazers to creep in as the feel good team for next season.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I say we make it.

Let's assume that the same 42-40 record that the Warriors and Lakers had to get into the playoffs last year will be good enough to get in this year. Last year without Zach we went 7-8 for a winning percentage of 46. I really believe that just removing Zach from the equation that same team with the major contributors being Magloire, Aldridge, Ime, Roy and Jack would be good enough to have the same winning percentage and thus 37 wins. Having Oden instead of Magloire has gotta be worth at least 5 more wins.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

It'll be close. The teams I think will make the playoffs:

1) Phoenix
2) Dallas
3) San Antonio
4) Utah
5) Houston
6) Denver
7) Portland
8) New Orleans

GS and Lakers bumped. I think the Warriors rely far too much on one injury prone player for their success, and the Lakers = :lol:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> The way I see it, the Warriors are likely candidates to fall back.


Not with that 10 million dollar trade exception. They can go out and get anyone they want now. AND they have Brandan Wright.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Orlando improved to 41-41 Shaq's rookie year.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Nope. The West is too deep and the team is too young. The only 07 play-off team that is more than a long shot to fade is LA. If they do, we won't be the only team biting and clawing to replace them.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Nope. The West is too deep and the team is too young. The only 07 play-off team that is more than a long shot to fade is LA. If they do, we won't be the only team biting and clawing to replace them.


Would you feel the same way if we sign Lewis? To me, that's a HUGE difference. I would have voted Yes if I knew he was coming. I know it's a long-shot, but you never know. That's why I didn't vote - there may be another trade or signing that has a major impact.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

like you said this is pointless, but hey why not...


my guess is no. after the dust of this summer settles, i think we can.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

kaydow said:


> Would you feel the same way if we sign Lewis? To me, that's a HUGE difference. I would have voted Yes if I knew he was coming. I know it's a long-shot, but you never know. That's why I didn't vote - there may be another trade or signing that has a major impact.


Depending on what he cost us, that could change the equation quite a bit.
Nice to drean about anyway! :biggrin:


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Depending on what he cost us, that could change the equation quite a bit.
> Nice to drean about anyway! :biggrin:


I'm not talking about $$$. The question was does Lewis make the Blazers a playoff team in '07. I think it would.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

kaydow said:


> I'm not talking about $$$. The question was does Lewis make the Blazers a playoff team in '07. I think it would.


It would be more than just $$. To swing a S&T, we would have to send the Sonics around 10-12 million worth of contracts. What *players* we send them will make a difference.

EG Even if Sergio is our PG of the future (which is still an open question), losing JJ would make it harder for us to make a play-off run in 08. That was the point I was (feebly) attempting to make. :biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If they make the playoffs it's because Oden and Roy are all-stars next season. I say NO playoffs. Start very slow, come on late. This team is way too young. Need more.

It's interesting how everyone though my Zach for Mike Miller and Brian Cardinal trade was bad, and instead they got Frye and Francis. Mike Miller is better than Frye and James Jones combined.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

HKF said:


> It's interesting how everyone though my Zach for Mike Miller and Brian Cardinal trade was bad, and instead they got Frye and Francis. Mike Miller is better than Frye and James Jones combined.


You're totally right. 

Ed O.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> It's interesting how everyone though my Zach for Mike Miller and Brian Cardinal trade was bad, and instead they got Frye and Francis. Mike Miller is better than Frye and James Jones combined.


It WAS bad.

Shows just how awful THIS deal was.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm one of 10 who voted no. Roy and Aldridge will be great, but I'm not sure what we'll get out of our PG and SF positions, especially with so many potential transactions still to be made, maybe.

Also, people will be surprised at how average Oden will be this year, I believe. Sure, he'll be great and he was who I wanted to take at #1, but there will be quite a few games where he'll have 3 fouls in 12 minutes and be a complete non factor. Just the way of a developing, shot blocking center in the NBA...


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

I voted no, but it's close, even though the West should be super-tough again. If we make some other nice moves this summer and get some quality veteran help, I'd change it to yes.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

ebott said:


> Let's assume that the same 42-40 record that got the Warriors and Lakers had to get into the playoffs last year will be good enough to get in this year. Last year without Zach we went 7-8 for a winning percentage of 46. I really believe that just removing Zach from the equation that same team with the major contributors being Magloire, Aldridge, Ime, Roy and Jack would be good enough to have the same winning percentage and thus 37 wins. Having Oden instead of Magloire has gotta be worth at least 5 more wins.


Everyone who doesn't like Zach talks about that 7-8 record as if it proves something. That is _not_ a representative sampling. Of those 7 wins, most were against bad teams, and most were very close, coming down to last second shots. Of the losses, Roy and Aldridge were also missing for most of those, and there were some huge blowouts. Our +/- for that time was very negative. And even 15 games is a small sample. One more lucky win or loss would equate to a 7% swing.

What does that all mean? It means it's not a sample that justifies extrapolation.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I voted YES.

42-45 wins with this current group, I think. And by the time the summer is over, I'm sure KP will have solidifed the SF spot with someone better than there currently is.

As much as Zach scored, he gave up a lot on defense, and that should balance itself out with this group.
Just consider Brandon being healthy the entire season, LaMarcus putting up 16-18 pts and 8 boards, and Oden doing his thing, this team can challenge for a playoff spot easily.

I mean, there was actual talk last season about playoffs near the end, and I think this group is going to better.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

I voted YES, because I really think they will make the playoffs.

However, this is the middle of summer, and in the offseason I
reserve the right to be absurdly optimistic. I'm a little down
because of the trade, but three words keep me happy: Oden, Roy, Aldridge :yay:

p.s. and the thought of Sergio throwing multiple alley-oop dunks to Oden :clap2:


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

If I'm a blazers fan, then I wouldnt mind the blazers not making the playoffs because next year's draft is year of the PG. :azdaja:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

The one thing that concerns me is our outside threat when Brandon sits down. Who's going to be the threat on the perimeter and be a pure scorer off the bench?

Every good team seems to have that guy off the bench that can fill it up ala a Finley/Ginobili, Barbosa, Nocioni, Pietrus/Barnes, etc.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

5th seed in the west.

San Antonio
Dallas
Utah
Phoenix
Portland
Houston
Denver
LA Lakers


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes and we will win a series too.

Book it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Portland is better than Houston, Denver and Golden State already huh? Hmmm...


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

HKF said:


> Portland is better than Houston, Denver and Golden State already huh? Hmmm...



[strike]Awwww is the little Los Angeles guy upset that they drafted Javaris Critterertereteon (or whatever) and THE WRONG GASOL?!?! lol

All I know is we are better then both your teams now... so go back to your forum and stop crying.[/strike]

*Baiting is not allowed.*


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm voting no, because then I'll be happy either way. Either I'm right, or we're in the playoffs. 

barfo


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BenDavis503 said:


> [strike]Awwww is the little Los Angeles guy upset that they drafted Javaris Critterertereteon (or whatever) and THE WRONG GASOL?!?! lol
> 
> All I know is we are better then both your teams now... so go back to your forum and stop crying.[/strike]


Umm, no. Why would I? Since when I have been a Laker fan? I spent my entire life in New York City before moving to LA two years ago. I was on this forum before you even knew this board existed.

I don't root for teams in the NBA. I root for players I enjoy watching play the game. Basketball is a leisure hobby for me, not an end all.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

HKF said:


> Basketball is a leisure hobby for me, not an end all.


Wait, is that allowed?

barfo


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

If you were to ask me at the end of the season last year, I would have said yes.

Now, having traded Randolph away, I'm not nearly as confident.

If I had to venture a guess, I'd guess no.

So that's what I'm going to vote.

I do hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't know if they'll make the playoffs (I said no) but I will say that they will have a better record than last year, and be a better team. Even without Saint Randolph clogging..er..sinking..er..anchoring the offense.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

As currently constituted, I think Portland just misses the playoffs. Like 9th or 10th best in the West and fighting for a playoff spot into the final week or two.

If Portland gets Rashard Lewis, things change.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

We need a scorer without Zach. Still waiting for that guy to come through the door. I'm not certain Oden+Aldridge+Roy can carry that load yet.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

nope


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Not yet. With ZBO's offense, yes. We will start out slow I think and then start to gel as a team down the stretch. We need a small forward. I keep seeing Rashard's name on here. We pick him up,......at least a 7th seed.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Not with that 10 million dollar trade exception. They can go out and get anyone they want now. AND they have Brandan Wright.


Wrigth is a project. A very very good project, but a project. He won't contribute next year. Regarding next years accomplishments, basically they gave up their 2nd best player in the deal for a trade exception. Most likely it will bring back far less than Jason Richardsons production. So for next year, Goldens State takes a big decline in this trade.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

EMPHATIC YES...especially now that zBO is FINALLY gone!!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Draco said:


> Wrigth is a project. A very very good project, but a project. He won't contribute next year.


Most of the year he was projected as the #3 pick behind only Durant and Oden. He only dropped because he wouldn't work out with anyone and because Horford is more NBA-ready. Call him a 'project', but you can't say the Warriors didn't get value at a position they really need.

Anyway, they'll probably end up getting Yi Jianlian for him anyway.



> Regarding next years accomplishments, basically they gave up their 2nd best player in the deal for a trade exception. Most likely it will bring back far less than Jason Richardsons production. So for next year, Goldens State takes a big decline in this trade.


They were shopping the guy anyway! And now they have the equivilent of 10m dollars in cap room.

I'll repeat that. Now they have the equivilent of 10m dollars in cap room.

So they can take on a guy at 10m without sending anyone out. If they're going after a player, they don't need to start talking about 'filler' or 'matching salaries'... the two things that usually kill a deal.

All of a sudden, Golden State is a major player in the free agent market. While Portland and Miami include pork in every deal, GSW can offer up a couple of prospects and leave it at that. No unnecessary 'expiring contracts'.

For a team signing and trading away someone, that's a very attractive notion.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I think we don't make the playoffs- we gave up our best player last season for a bag of chips- so we've lost a good chunk of talent and perhaps our post game.

Oden will be a big improvement immediately, but I'm not certain if he will right off the bat be able to give us the inside game that Randolph did. I'm pretty sure Aldridge won't. This puts a lot more pressure on Roy, Jack and whoever is playing the 3 to provide an offensive spark, only thing is they won't be getting the same open shots they did last season- so the offense will be worse.

However, defense will be much improved in the post- Aldridge, Oden and Pryzbilla are a great defensive rotation. In the parameters of the question, we don't have Ime, so perimeter defense may be worse depending on how Jack and Roy develop.

As it stands now, and exactly now, I predict 35 wins.

Pritchard, so far, looks like an idiot as far as this trade is concerned. A case of outsmarting oneself, perhaps?


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

I see a lot of people fretting over the loss of Zachs offense. I tend to think the offensive production will be better from this team. Roy will get more shots, Aldridge will get more shots, and with the addition of Oden I think they get a lot more easy put backs then we've had in the past. Zach last season did a tremendous job getting to the foul line, and that will be missed. But, as many have mentioned this offense will run a lot more then it ever has, and the fast breaks create easy baskets, creating more points...Hopefully creating more wins.

My hope anyways, is that the inside defensive presence of GO and LMA will help the Blazers score easy baskets on the offensive end.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I wont vote until I see the other moves we make this offseason.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I say no . . . hoping I am worng.

I read the article in the O today. Once again they are preaching patience and once again I groan. But this time, when the organization calls for patience I am optomistic that the wait will be worth it. 

I really wanted to see Oden come in and make an immediate impact with Zbo and Roy (and ALdridge off the bench) that would lead to the playoffs. But I'm slowly buying into the "in the long run" this is better for the team (do I have a choice but to buy into it).

The key to all this is LA. He sure looked good last year, but this will be his true test year. He will be a starting PF in the western conference. He will be banging with the big boys night in and night out. I see growing pains ahead . . . growing pains for the whole team that will probably mean no playoffs this year . . . ugh.

Prove me wrong youngins . . . if not I'll still stick by this team . . . I'm such a sucker sometimes.

Tomorrow I'm off to Hawaii . . . two weeks of sitting on the beach and in a druken state contemplating the Blazer situation. The big question, do I buy those season tickets or hold off another year . . . or two . . . or three . . .


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

This team, if healthy, and if progression is made by Aldridge and Oden is capable of 44-48 wins this year.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

As the team is right now, I say it will be really close, but the Blazers will just make the playoffs. But I see another move or two, which could put us over the top and fighting for HCA.

I think the team will miss Zach, but there are several things aside from Oden that bode well for the future this year. I think LMA will continue to improve and will be a great complement to Oden makeing our front court one the the toughest defensive units in the league THIS YEAR. On offense, we will need LMA to average 12+ pts and Oden 14+, which I think is possible. I also see Roy continuing to improve and really start to be looked at as a all-star caliber player with great clutch play and some of the best facilitation from a SG in the NBA. I also see Jack and Sergio improving and without DD taking up junk minutes, Sergio should get some more playing time. Lastly, Webster and Outlaw should continue to improve. They both still confuse me because they have so much potential, I am just waiting for one of them to have a break out year. My money is on Outlaw really stepping up his play. Pepper in our other new players and I think we should win 40-47 games this year.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

I think we'll slip in, this season we'll have big men on the floor who actually attempt to play defense and who are capable of playing within an offense.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Over who? I can't believe how many people voted yes. Portland is gonna be really good, but we will probably be the youngest team in the NBA this coming season. We will also most likely have an enterly new offensive scheme. And at least 3 new starters.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

72 for making the playoffs vs. 24 for missing.

This is a vote on the roster as now constituted. This is not a vote that includes some fantasy trade that may or may not happen returning us an all-star veteran for our bench players and scraps.

If that high a percentage thinks the players we NOW have make the playoffs, they are setting themselves up for dissappointment. That is a very tough bar, for such a young team.

I can understand the excitement at drafting Oden, but this is out of hand. To put those kinds of ridiculous expectations on a young team is folly.

Here is a task for one of those 72:

Find the teams in recent NBA history, that trotted out a 19 year old center, and paired that Franchise center with NO returning all-star veterans, that won more than 50% of their games and made the playoffs.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> If that high a percentage thinks the players we NOW have make the playoffs, they are setting themselves up for dissappointment. That is a very tough bar, for such a young team.


OJ Mayo or bust?

Haha.

Ed O.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

1. I can't believe anyone thinks this team as it is now will make the playoffs.

2. I can't believe anyone thinks we will not make more changes this summer.

3. So why the vote on something nobody views as reality?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> 3. So why the vote on something nobody views as reality?


I don't know. Ask the other 96 people other than me who have voted.

Ed O.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Masbee said:


> 72 for making the playoffs vs. 24 for missing.
> 
> This is a vote on the roster as now constituted. This is not a vote that includes some fantasy trade that may or may not happen returning us an all-star veteran for our bench players and scraps.
> 
> ...


Thank you for a well stated reality check.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think this will be a good defensive unit and will win some games just because we are able to stay around. I think as we are now it'll be tough, but we could make the playoffs, nothing is written in concrete and that includes what might happen to other teams. I do know as we are right now that there is going to be some additions and subtractions and I take that in to account. If Ed O didn't want people to do that his poll should have been do we need to add some players to make it to the playoffs. At least in my opinion.


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

I think about half-way through this coming season, Nate is gonna cut his horses loose and run the opposing teams into the ground. We are so stacked with athletes that we will take advantage of our depth, speed, and youth to expose the vulnerabilities of our opponents. This will get us into the playoffs, but probably not too far this coming season. That Phoenix-style of play takes a lot of practice and chemistry, but a first round appearance will at least accomplish a solid buy-in for our guys. After that we will begin to blossom...


----------



## lyleb123 (Feb 12, 2007)

wastro said:


> It sucks to lose the 23 points per game that Zach gave us. But our defense will be improved, and the offense will be a lot more fluid this season now that Nate has to take the "dump the ball to Zach and hope that the ball goes in the hoop" play out of his playbook.


It was fun watching our young guys learn last year they could win games without Zach.


----------

